# printer question



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new printer. I live in the mountains off the beaten path and have dialup and cannot get high speed internet here. Cell phones don't work here either. I was wondering if these kinds of wireless printers can be used with dialup? Thanks for any help you can offer. Susan


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes. The wireless internet the printer uses is inside your house, not the internet that connects you to the outside world. When you send a print job to the printer, it'll take a little while to load because your old dial up modem will probably be slow and there might not be a big print buffer, but it'll work fine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I bet even though it says wireless I bet there IS a wired connection on the printer, Like a USB connection.
If you look at the detailed of whatever printer I bet it will say something like this.
Connectivity- 1 USB 2.0; 1 Host USB; 1 Ethernet; *1 Wireless 802.11b/g/n; *1 RJ-11...

This is for a H-P printer I just copied the connectivity results.
As they advertise it as Wireless but as you can see it can also be connected with a USB Wire.
The only reason to go wireless is if the printer is not close enough to the computer to be connected with a wire.
Unless that is your case I bet it has wired capability. Like in another room etc.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

VA Susan said:


> I was wondering if these kinds of wireless printers can be used with dialup?


Do you have a wireless router? (There were some wireless routers that were made to use with a dialup modem, but they were rare even "back in the day", so the answer is most likely no.) If not, you won't be able to use the printer via wireless, as it needs to connect to a wireless router. Some also have Bluetooth in addition to regular wireless, but that would require that you have a laptop that has Bluetooth.

Even if you can use a wireless printer, read the reviews on Amazon for a few of them before you buy. It seems a lot of folks have a lot of trouble with them. A cable is a lot simpler and more reliable.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the answers. I would want to put the printer next to my computer so if I could connect with a cable that would be great. That's good to know that the wireless printers will often have a cable as well. 

I have no idea if I have a wireless router or not. My computer is an older Gateway.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Your router is a separate box. I just assumed you had a wireless modem since you were asking about a wireless printer. My error, sorry. Anyway, given that you don't know if you have a router, I'm going to guess that you don't have one. Hooking up the printer with a cable will be the option for you.


----------

